# Steel cut oats in a crock pot



## zliminator (Oct 24, 2009)

I found a source for steel cut oats: a 25# bag for around $18. I want to buy a crock pot. Has anyone had any experience cooking steel cut oats in a crock pot? I was going to get the small one at Wallyworld for $15.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Oct 24, 2009)

zliminator said:


> I found a source for steel cut oats: a 25# bag for around $18. I want to buy a crock pot. Has anyone had any experience cooking steel cut oats in a crock pot? I was going to get the small one at Wallyworld for $15.



Wow, you mean people still actually buy appliances there?  I thought everyone had figured out how crappy their versions of reputable name brand appliances really were....

PS:  If you don't already *own* one of those wretched devices, there's no reason to go out and *buy* one to do something you can already do with a stove and a good stock pot.


----------



## mcnerd (Oct 24, 2009)

I use my small 4-cup "Crockette" for making my Steel Cut Oats, filling it before I go to bed and its ready to eat when I get up in the morning.  I haven't done it in my big slow cooker, but others have, and then the excess is frozen in serving portions for eating later.

You can also make your oats in a wide-mouth Thermos over night.  1/4 cups oats and 1 cup boiling water.  By morning you have cooked oats.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 24, 2009)

Well, as for the crock-pot from WalMart, probably the model SCRP500-B since that is the only one I could find for $15, is sold at other stores and online, too. The big problem seems to be that everyone is sold out! It's not going to be as durable or have all of the features of the more expensive models - but it should certainly do what you want to do.

I'm guessing your thinking along the lines of Alton Brown's Overnight Oatmeal? Yep, pretty good. I'm not a big cranberry fan so I used dried apricots ... yummy. Dried apple and banana chips turned out pretty good, too.

This is something that I would not try to do on a stove in a stock pot! It would probably work in a pot in the oven overnight ... but the crock-pot will not heat your kitchen up and is more energy efficient.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Oct 25, 2009)

TheMetalChef said:


> PS: If you don't already *own* one of those wretched devices, there's no reason to go out and *buy* one to do something you can already do with a stove and a good stock pot.


 
Ok, now I'm gonna have to ask you to step outside.

Here is one thing you can do. Put everything in it and go to work without worrying about the house burning down.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Oct 25, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Ok, now I'm gonna have to ask you to step outside.
> 
> Here is one thing you can do. Put everything in it and go to work without worrying about the house burning down.



I left a pot of veal bones, veal stew meat, and root veggies on low all day (video evidence at link below) and it didn't burn my house down.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Oct 25, 2009)

Michael in FtW said:


> but the crock-pot will not heat your kitchen up.



I don't know about you, but the only seasons I'm ever in the mood to eat oatmeal for breakfast are usually the ones where heating up the kitchen is a good thing.


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2009)

TheMetalChef said:


> I don't know about you, but the only seasons I'm ever in the mood to eat oatmeal for breakfast are usually the ones where heating up the kitchen is a good thing.


You must not have kids  Weather and temperature and logic do not dictate their bellies


----------



## TheMetalChef (Oct 25, 2009)

GB said:


> You must not have kids  Weather and temperature and logic do not dictate their bellies



I have an 11 year old who doesn't particularly care for oatmeal.


----------



## zliminator (Oct 25, 2009)

TheMetalChef said:


> Wow, you mean people still actually buy appliances there?  I thought everyone had figured out how crappy their versions of reputable name brand appliances really were....
> 
> PS:  If you don't already *own* one of those wretched devices, there's no reason to go out and *buy* one to do something you can already do with a stove and a good stock pot.


Besides the potential fire hazard and questions about quality, I'm also somewhat hesitant on sending money to China. I should look on ebay.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 25, 2009)

TheMetalChef said:


> I don't know about you, but the only seasons I'm ever in the mood to eat oatmeal for breakfast are usually the ones where heating up the kitchen is a good thing.



Some of us eat oatmeal year round for the health benefits, so it's not just a seasonal dish. And, some people are not that fond of a cold cereal for breakfast. If using a crock-pot makes it easier and will encourage someone to eat a healthy breakfast more often than if they have to do it in a pot on top of the stove ... well, what's wrong with that?


----------



## TheMetalChef (Oct 25, 2009)

Michael in FtW said:


> Some of us eat oatmeal year round for the health benefits, so it's not just a seasonal dish. And, some people are not that fond of a cold cereal for breakfast. If using a crock-pot makes it easier and will encourage someone to eat a healthy breakfast more often than if they have to do it in a pot on top of the stove ... well, what's wrong with that?




Which is why I prefaced my comment with "I don't know about you".


----------



## zliminator (Oct 26, 2009)

I tried Alton Brown's  recipe without the dates, just 1 cup of steel cut oats and 4 cups of water and it looked done after 3 hours. All the extra water was gone. I added some brown sugar like I always do and tried it and it seemed like there was some crunchiness to it - like there were some grain shells, not like Captain Crunch, but not like regular oatmeal. Since this is Wyoming, maybe I should add more water and try to cook it longer. Also, I'm also thinking it might be a good idea to put a 120v timer in the circuit in case I don't make it home in time to turn it off. Of course if I do it overnight, I can always set the alarm. I'll bet Bill Gates already has that one figured out in his house.


----------

